# Suns Summer League Team



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Is anyone else besides me anxious for this to start? I am anxious to see how much Joe Johnson has improved, and to see how Amare Stoudemire does in a game and to see his awesome athleticism. Also, I want to see what undrafted free agents could possibly make the team. I also want to see Casey Jacobsen play, I want to see how good of shooter he really is, and see if he does have the quickness and speed to match up agaisnt other 2 gaurds in the NBA.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Suns look strong, a few more years and the possibilities are endless...........


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Suns are starting to look like a good team now. With Marbury and Marion coming back, and a trio of bright young stars 
(Stoudemire, Joe Johnson, and Jacobsen), this team is looking like a playoff contender in just a few years.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Give em' a few years and they'll do great!!!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

In a few years sun will be a top team in the west..and in a few years the front court combo of Amare and Martix will be awesome probly one of the top in the league and the back court is already one of the top with Joe Johnson gettin better every week..All they need to do is trade Penny for a C and they will be a great team for the future..


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> In a few years sun will be a top team in the west..and in a few years the front court combo of Amare and Martix will be awesome probly one of the top in the league and the back court is already one of the top with Joe Johnson gettin better every week..All they need to do is trade Penny for a C and they will be a great team for the future..


Question: What center could we get with Penny?? I'd just assume drop his contract go for for Kandi!


----------

